# Need advice - Jumping bascule? New Horse



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

He is very typical of an OTTB, in that he travels somewhat hollow and inverted on the flat, so it's no real surprise that he jumps the same way. So to answer your question, he has no bascule. 

However, he clearly is a nice, willing guy with the right instincts, and he actually has reasonable form with his front end for a green as grass OTTB. 

If you buy this horse, you'll spend a lot of time getting him to relax his back and travel long and low, accept your aids and move back to front - but that's true of *any* OTTB and a lot of TBs that didn't spend time on the track. 

Bascule can be taught, to a certain extent, by encouraging use of the back on the flat, and a variety of gymnastic and grid work. I like this horse and think he'll make an interesting project.

The real question is, do you want this big of a project for your first horse? Wouldn't you prefer something with a little more experience that you could do more with, or work on your own riding? 

I can't get happy about an OTTB (and only two weeks off the track! YIKES!) for anyone's first horse, regardless of the horse's attitude or ability.


----------



## Knaagdier (May 3, 2010)

Hi there  Thank you for your reply.

I have been riding for 13 years -- but I did take a break for awhile. I am looking for something that I can school myself, and eventually work up with together . I definately won't be taking him into jumping straight away, but I had to test him to see if he was willing, for before buying (phew). I've schooled some horses in the past, but never ever had the chance to have my own! ^^ - two, who were manical, insane, human killers -- er.. well, not quite, but rather crazy! No one else wanted to ride them, so I did. It did feel to a degree, like I had my own horse. I stopped riding after the one I loved and rode for three years was sold off by the stableyard owner, after all my hard work with him. *sniff* I can now afford my own!  (been back at riding in advanced lessons for about three months. Granted you can't see it on those pics, LOL) I also have an instructor who REALLY knows what he is doing

His name is Baltic Sea (someone mentioned he had good bloodlines)? You can view it at the registry at jockeyclub.com 

I also wasn't sure if its visible but on the picture where he's trotting we're doing a circle and not going large.

If I do get him, i'd be spending a lot of time schooling him, and working with poles. Eventually, after a few months or when he and I are ready, i'd like to start working with jumping - nothing massive though. Hehe i'm a bit skittish when it comes to jumping big things

I just read that horses with no bascule make for horrible jumpers further on, so its rather disheartening ><

He is a big boy though, and it was a teeny jump, so maybe he just didn't feel the need to arch, lol


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey there! Lovely horse, wish he was mine!

I agree with Maura, no bascule whatsoever...yet. One other thing though, if he hasn't had flat work yet it is a bit early to jump him over anything except maybe some trot poles! Jumping is really just dressage with obstacles so if you don't have the dressage down pat, it is no surprise that the jump isn't developed.

My next point is personal opinion so feel free to disagree with me! I think 3 1/2 is a bit too young to begin jumping a TB anyway as they haven't fully developed. On top of that, racehorses have a pretty hard start to their ridden life so it pays to take them slowly when they come off the track, it will lengthen their competitive life later in their careers I promise! I have been schooling OTTB's for 10 years now and find that slowly and surely is the best way, although some horses are faster than others.

Like I said, I really really like him and wish you well with him.


----------



## Knaagdier (May 3, 2010)

Hi ther e Don't worry I don't intend to start jumping him for a few months yet! 

Thank you SO MUCH for all the replies. Its really nice to be able to talk to others about it (My parents just block me out by now *g*)

Tommorow, my trainer will be taking me to look at a few other horses (mutter) I'll take pictures and post them too . Again, thank you for all the responses and interest in helping!


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

Knaagdier said:


> Hi ther e Don't worry I don't intend to start jumping him for a few months yet!


 
if you were going to be working this horse it would be a more than just a FEW months....


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

> I just read that horses with no bascule make for horrible jumpers further on, so its rather disheartening ><


 
That's an odd, incomplet, not entirely accurate statement. If I were looking at a green, unbroken prospect being freelunged and his jump was that flat as this horse's; I'd probably keep looking _if what I wanted was a jumper for 3'6" _
​


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I agree with Maura.

Let me add that not too many horses have too much of a bascule over a jump that is small enough it is almost just another canter stride.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm sorry, the board ate the rest of that post, very frustrating. 

Flat jumpers with no bascule are actually desirable for equitation horses and low level horses in all disciplines because they're easier to ride and maintain position on than a horse that really cracks his back and rounds up. Even though hunters emphasize that horse's ability to round, you'll see a lot of "splinter belly" jumpers in local and schooling hunter shows for the same reason. Ditto schooling, ammy owner and junior jumpers. Until the fences get above 3'6", a classic bascule is not critical to the horse's efforts. Desirable yes, critical, no.

This horse is a green reclaim that has been taught to go hollow, not a unbroken prospect being free jumped. AND since you were trying him out, you sort of threw this low fences at him with little preparation to test his willingness Would you prefer that a horse round over his first cross rail and ever after? Sure! Can you improve this horse's form with careful, correct schooling? Sure! The importance of his jumping classically round depends a great deal on the career you have planned for him. 

For a personal preference, I would much rather ride a horse with a flat jump that was tidy with his legs that a round horse that hangs, is uneven or doesn't snap his knees over a fence - the life expectancy is longer. 

Now, if I wanted an A rated hunter, a jumper for the open divisions, or an event horse for Prelim or above, I'd really want to see a classic arc over the fence. 

The real consideration here is whether or not you want to make the committment to a green reclaim, not his current jumping form.


----------



## Knaagdier (May 3, 2010)

Hi guys  

Thank you for all your advice!!

Tommorow my trainer is taking me to see several horses. He's arranged for me with the sellers, to be able to choose one if I want to of the ones available
then take them to his stables and keep it there for at least 2 weeks to 'test drive' it before i buy! :type: everyone seems to think this is teh better option, 
even though my little heart turns back to the thought of Baltic every time . 

(my trainer is echoing alot of what you guys are writing -- that such a green horse is not a good idea, that he needs to be ridden more than once) 

Tommorow i will have my mother take some pictures of the horses I try out and post them! Hopefully there is a really nice big Tb with a teddy bear heart!


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

just a note - if he's only a few weeks off the track be prepared for a long road of rehabilitation of track letdown that can be mild weight loss to total performance enhancing drug withdrawl.


----------



## Knaagdier (May 3, 2010)

Hi guys!!

I went to look at a few horses today. But in the end, my mother and I returned to Baltic. I rode him again!!
I have to say, i've fallen in love with this horse!!! He was wonderful... he broke out into a spirited trot when
we started to ride, but then settled down and didn't take off once again at all in any way! He did his best to
do what I asked him. Even when the dogs started to chase one another, he didn't take off/go insane/throw
insane bucks *g* I love his personality and how he rides (*g* even if its unschooled) so much I do not care if
will take months and months of work to teach him -- that is something I look forward to anyway! Bondingess.

When I got off he
walked besides me, I didn't even have to touch the reins or the bridle -- he stopped when I did,
then followed me again, standing perfectly still and in place as I took the tack off in the stable. 

I'm going to get him if his vet check cheks out
tommorow, and I'll spend each and every day helping him along and working with him (luckily i also have a trainer
that is VERY experienced with young horses and schooling). 

he's just stolen my heaaaaart!! <3

P.s 

Not my gag bit. its the dealers O.O

p.s.s

WORK OUT VET CHECK PLEASE!!


----------

